# What does this bit look like?



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I came across the following statement on another web site while researching plywood joinery:



> Freud makes a stacking dado set with a dial-in main blade that lets you calibrate in any dimension to a micron. I dado, glue and screw all my casework, all 3/4" stock.


Does anyone know what this is? Does anyone have a link to a picture or a picture itself as well as more detailed explanation of how this works?


----------



## pgeer (Sep 13, 2004)

Try this link, freudtools.com/, and see if this help.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

crquack said:


> I came across the following statement on another web site while researching plywood joinery:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what this is? Does anyone have a link to a picture or a picture itself as well as more detailed explanation of how this works?



Here is the "Dial a Width" Dado Saw Blade by Freud where you dial in the size:

 Dial a Width

The blade is actually better than the 3 stars gives credit for.

Here is a router bit with the same theory, loosen the nut and just dial in the size:

http://www.houseoftools.com/product.htm?pid=401242&catid=2327

I do not recall seeing an adjustable dado router bit with a turn or dial adjustment like these two products, but there may be one out there somewhere.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

I wonder how many suckers got one of each   LOL 

========


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have neither, neat but to expensive.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

These are cool! At $200 they should be...


----------

